# recurve bow set



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Do u not want to buy it new ?

Hoyt Eclipse riser - http://www.bowsports.com/acatalog/info_790.html £146.80
Hoyt M1 limbs - http://www.bowsports.com/acatalog/info_1430.html £194.99

KAP Winstar riser - http://www.bowsports.com/acatalog/info_377.html £92.98
KAP Winstorm limbs - http://www.bowsports.com/acatalog/info_1460.html £96.95

ive shot both these bows and they are really pretty nice.
Ill keep a look out for u anyways =]


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Go to the Fita section , then the subforum FITA classifieds if you haven't already. Though shipping to where you are might be spendy... Just had a riser shipped from Italy. 80 bucks!!!!!!! 
I have a PSE X-Factor, RH 25 inches..... I might get rid of it. It's purple though... you have to be very tough to shoot a purple sparkely bow. So so pretty though...


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

>>> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=887291 <<<<


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

if you're interested, i'm gonna be selling my my 34# long Winex limbs in a couple of weeks when my 990TX limbs (hopefully) come in. but that's all that i have going up for sale in the next little bit. and have you checked out the Archery-Interchange forum?


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

You might be better buying it in pieces. Also, check out http://www.altservices.co.uk/ . They're having some pretty good sales right now.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

LooMoo said:


> You might be better buying it in pieces. Also, check out http://www.altservices.co.uk/ . They're having some pretty good sales right now.


thanks


----------

